# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.5.5 - USB UFS support, Galaxy S8/S8+/Note 8 and more!

## mohamed73

Medusa PRO v.1.5.5 is out! Added USB UFS support, support for Galaxy S8/S8+/Note 8 and more!  *Added support for work with UFS flash chips via USB using USB Qualcomm UFS loaders!*  *Added  support for Samsung SM-G930T, Samsung SM-G935V, Samsung SM-G950U,  Samsung SM-G955U, Samsung SM-N950U, LG H870, Xiaomi Mi5S, Lenovo K53a48  via USB and support for LG H901, Motorola XT1642, Motorola XT1676,  Samsung GT-I9301i, Sony F3112 via eMMC.*  *Added 15+ unique Qualcomm USB loaders (for work with eMMC and UFS flash) for devices of different vendors.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*   Medusa PRO v.1.5.5 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *LG H901 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1642 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1676 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung GT-I9301i - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Sony F3112 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* - Added support for the following models via USB: *Lenovo K53a48 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG H870 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G930T - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G935V - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G950U - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G955U - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-N950U - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Xiaomi Mi5S - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* - Added support for work with UFS flash chips via USB using USB Qualcomm UFS loaders: *Added USB Qualcomm UFS loaders to Software for the following vendors’ devices:
  - LG - for MSM8996.
  - Samsung - for MSM8996 and MSM8998.
  - Xiaomi - for MSM8953 and MSM8996**Added possibility  to select external USB Qualcomm UFS loader! From now on you can select  external USB Qualcomm UFS loader ("*.mbn", "*.bin", "*.elf") to connect  the device with UFS chip via USB. This feature will be useful, if  built-in USB Qualcomm UFS loaders are not compatible with your device,  or necessary loader is not included in the Software.
To select external USB Qualcomm UFS loader, do the following: select  "USB" option in Software, select "Brand: Custom Settings", select  "Device (Core): Custom Loader UFS” and press “Connect” button to select  loader and connect the device. Don't forget to put the device into  "Qualcomm...9008" mode before.*  *Read/Write/Full erase operations for each physical partition are supported with USB Qualcomm UFS loaders!*  *Note:  When connecting the devices by using USB Qualcomm UFS loaders, “Factory  Repair” operation is currently not supported and will be added in  future Software updates.*  - Added 20 unique Qualcomm USB Loaders for different vendors' devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported): *Asus - added loader for MSM8953**Moto - added loaders for MSM8953**Oppo - added loaders for MSM8953**Vivo - added loaders for MSM8953**Wik - added loaders for MSM8953**Yu - added loader for MSM8953* - Added general (common) Qualcomm USB loader for MSM8953. 
- Improved eMMC erase operation for some Samsung eMMC flash chips (thanks to Mr. andrei_d1978). 
- Fixed TP picture in Software for KMKJS000VM-B309 eMMC flash chip (thanks to Mr. Jenuk). 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

